# Midwest - Western LED nighthawks



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Selling a set of western led night hawks. Plow side only so you will need to buy the truck side harnesses.

Asking $350 obo


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hate this question in general but think it can apply here - why are you selling?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JFon101231 said:


> Hate this question in general but think it can apply here - why are you selling?


I wasn't asking that


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Came with the plow when I bought it off a buddy. The led plug is different so the plow isn’t interchangeable with all the other trucks we have. So I put the regular nighthawks on it


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd be buyer at 270 shipped to CT


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

I can ship them. Do $300 flat and I’ll cover the shipping.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Appreciate the counter but I'll pass at 300


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

At 300 these seem like a steal compared to the BOSS leds at $850


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you know the cost to convert the truck side?

@cwren2472 maybe?


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Its around 450ish but if doing that you may be better off buying the kit brand new with both.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Truck side harnesses here are $300. New complete kit retails for $950 but you can get it for mid $800 plus labor. So it’s still a steal at $600 total.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

newlooklandscp said:


> Truck side harnesses here are $300. New complete kit retails for $950 but you can get it for mid $800 plus labor. So it's still a steal at $600 total.


The truckside harness kit is $538 list price plus tax. If someone is selling them for $300 new that would be very far below MAPP pricing.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Drock78 said:


> At 300 these seem like a steal compared to the BOSS leds at $850


They _are_ a steal - if you already have a truck setup for LED. So for someone with an LED equipped plow and another halogen equipped, they would be a great upgrade. Unfortunately, because of the way the pricing is structured for the truck side pieces, by themselves the lights wouldn't be that great just as @JFon101231 posted.

They might also be nice for a project that someone felt like gerry-rigging too.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Gerry is good


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> They _are_ a steal - if you already have a truck setup for LED. So for someone with an LED equipped plow and another halogen equipped, they would be a great upgrade. Unfortunately, because of the way the pricing is structured for the truck side pieces, by themselves the lights wouldn't be that great just as @JFon101231 posted.
> 
> They might also be nice for a project that someone felt like gerry-rigging too.


Would they gerry onto the back of a Tornado possibly...?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Would they gerry onto the back of a Tornado possibly...?


Only one way to find out


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I just opened my display for the LED light and it seems to consist of nothing more than a 12v power supply, some switches, and some relays. So it seems like you could indeed wire them up on the back of the Tornado if desired. And maybe wire the turn signals and tail lights to a trailer plug.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> They _are_ a steal - if you already have a truck setup for LED. So for someone with an LED equipped plow and another halogen equipped, they would be a great upgrade. Unfortunately, because of the way the pricing is structured for the truck side pieces, by themselves the lights wouldn't be that great just as @JFon101231 posted.
> 
> They might also be nice for a project that someone felt like gerry-rigging too.


I'm not familiar with the Western way. Obviously different than Boss setup.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> I just opened my display for the LED light and it seems to consist of nothing more than a 12v power supply, some switches, and some relays. So it seems like you could indeed wire them up on the back of the Tornado if desired. And maybe wire the turn signals and tail lights to a trailer plug.
> 
> View attachment 201118


We'll try if he still has them... Thanks!


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Sold.


----------

